

Days after its demise, Grooveshark is back - denzil_correa
http://bgr.com/2015/05/05/grooveshark-is-back-online/

======
nevot
It certainly has that feeling.

╰─$ whois grooveshark.io

    
    
      Domain : grooveshark.io
      Status : Live
      Expiry : 2016-05-02
    
      NS 1   : ian.ns.cloudflare.com
      NS 2   : melissa.ns.cloudflare.com
    
      Owner  : Vita Tkach
      Owner  : Teatral&#39;na st. 21/8
      Owner  : Vinnytsia
      Owner  : Ukraine
      Owner  : UA
    
      Check for 'grooveshark.ac' ---       http://www.nic.ac/go/whois/grooveshark.ac
      Check for 'grooveshark.sh' --- http://www.nic.sh/go/whois/grooveshark.sh

~~~
colkito
I did the same test. I feel the same.

------
PhasmaFelis
I've been told that this is actually just stolen Grooveshark livery slapped on
an existing sketchy MP3 search engine, possible with bonus malware. It's late
and I haven't tested it myself, though.

~~~
giodamelio
I browsed around for a few minutes, and I think you are right about that. The
search is horrible, and the catalog is nothing like it used to be.

------
ncza
This is a scam, how can bgr.com post this...

~~~
rrss1122
The quotes they got from their source "Shark" are hilarious. They're being
worked hook, line, and sinker.

------
personjerry
Does anyone feel inevitable that the music streaming apps are all going to
collapse into one? And I feel that it's going to be Spotify, based on how
things look right now. Pandora and Grooveshark seem to be far behind in
popularity.

~~~
rrss1122
Spotify is far behind Google Play in my opinion. The biggest difference is
Google actually has money it can pour into music and doesn't have to raise
funds.

Google Play and whatever Apple chooses to do with Beats Music have a better
chance at being that one music service than Spotify.

